# اجذبني اليك يا حبيبي يسوع



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يوليو 2021)

اجذبني اليك بروحك القدوس املاني اسبيني بحبك ربي يسوع الحبيب واشبعني بيك وادخلني الى عمق حجالك فأهيم بجمالك وأفتن بمجد جلالك وعلمني كيف اصلي اليك اجثو عند قدميك اذرف الدموع يا حبيبي يسوع ليس سواك يسود حياتي أهديلك عمري الاتي يا من مت من اجلي ايها الاله القدوس البار على صليب العار كيف انسى عظم صنيعك هذا إفكيف أعبرلك عن جزيل شكري وامتناني فكتب العالم باوراقها لا تعطيك حقك وحق عملك العظيم ومحبتك لي اللامحدودة اللامشروطة ليك كل التسبيح والعبادة والتعظيم والتمجيد والترنيم ايها الاله الجبار يا من صرت لعنةً من اجل خلاصي وانت بلا خطية لك قلبي وروحي وتسبيحي محرقات وبخور وتقدمة تامة وسكيباً عند قدميك اقبلني كالعبد الاجير فانا نجس الشفتين ويحي ويا لشقاوتي وتعاستي من يقف امامك وفي حضورك القدوس المهيب مخيف الذي يمثل امامك ايها الديان العادل ولكن ببرك ورداء خلاصك ونعمتك ورحمتك جعلتني وانا بعد خاطئ قدوس وكامل وابناً لك وكاهن وملك لله وكتبت اسمي في سفر الحياة ولا احد يستطيع ان ينزعه منه ولا احد يستطيع ان يبعدنا عن محبتك ولا احد يخطفنا منك ونحن شعبك وخاصتك ورعيتك وخرافك ونقشتني على كفيك وحطتني في نن عينيك ومن يمسني يمس حدقة عينيك ومحوط حوالي بسورك الناري لن يستطيع ابليس اختراقه وايذائي ومش بتفارقني ومعايا في ضيقي وأتوني وعدك لي بانك لا تهملني ولا تتركني ولو للحظة واحدة من حياتي بإصرخلك وانت بتسمعني وتستجيب حسب حكمتك وفي اوانك ولو في الهزيع الرابع ستلبي احتياجاتي التي تتوافق مع ارادتك في حياتي امين


----------

